# Brownlow House Bridal Shoot



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Recently I had the pleasure of teaming up with Leanne from LilacElan event planners to help demonstrate the potential of Brownlow House in Lurgan. I don't think anyone expected the shoot that was about to unfold.

The first shoot day arrived and everyone met at Alwood Kitchens in Lurgan to begin the hair and makeup preparations. Shortly after everyone arrived we had our first delivery of wedding dresses from Lorna at The Pinked Edge, shortly followed by a stunning pink wedding dress supplied by Lyndi Lou Bridal.

After the hair and makeup was complete we moved onto Brownlow House to meet up with a selection of players from Lurgan Rugby Club who had offered to play the rolls of groom for the day. The guys has been treated to a hair cut and shave by Simon Freeburn from Simon Does Hair to compliment their suits which were kindly provided by Balmoral Mens Hire for the day.

As we arrived at Brownlow on the first shoot day we were greeted by the sight of two wedding cars supplied by I Do Wedding Cars from Portadown along with a stunning red Ferrari F430 supplied by Supercar Wedding Hire. We were lucky enough to have the use of the cars for the whole day and our thanks go out to Paul and for bringing the cars along.

Soon after everything settled down we had another surprise for the models at Mervyn Shannon from Shannons Jewellers in Lisburn arrived with another member of his staff to provide the models with some sparkle for the shoot.

We were now ready to go and the shooting could begin.

The shooting went brilliantly and in no time at all it was time for us all to have a lunch break. We were very lucky in the fact that Leanne had arranged lunch for us all to be provided by the café at Brownlow.

Now with everyone's energy fully replenished it was back to finish the shooting.

Again after lunch the time flew and as I seemed to only be getting into the swing of things it was time for us to call it a wrap and begin preparing for the second shoot.

Onto the second shoot the guys once again headed off to meet Simon to have their hair styled and a quick shave as the rest of us met at the LilacElan offices to have the models hair and makeup done.

Thankfully for the second shoot there were only the two model, Danielle and Claire so it didn't take us that long to get them sorted and once again move onto Brownlow house.

While everyone was preparing for the second shoot to start the silence was broken by the noise of the wedding cars, which included the sunning limited edition Ferrari F430 (again supplied by Supercar Wedding Hire), a beautiful Aston Martin Vantage kindly supplied by Charles Hurst and a exquisite Ferrari LaFerrari (a big thank you to the owner) that seemed to take everyone's breath away.

Once again we were joined by Mervyn from Shannons Jewellers Lisburn and some of his beautiful Jewellery, only this time it was to compliment two bespoke wedding dresses made specifically for the shoot by the extremely talented Lorna from The Pinked Edge.

We would like to thank everyone involved in the shoot from the smallest to the largest contributors for their time and effort in making the shoot happen, without them none of this would have been possible.

Check the behind the scenes video here:






*Final Images...*

*1*


*2*


*3*


*4*


*5*


*6*


*7*


*8*


*9*


*10*


*11*


*12*


*13*


*14*


*15*


*16*


*17*


*18*


*19*


*20*


*21*


*22*


*23*


*24*


*25*


*26*


*27*


*28*


Thanks for looking,
John


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

amazing pictures


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

There's no doubting the quality of the stunning photography. Also the location and setup is fantastic...however, the whole thing is far too clinical. There's no warmth, no feeling.
The detail in the shots would be great applied to a movie, but it makes the people appear cold and unreal..especially the werewolf in the 2nd picture.
The parts are good but the whole lacks everything. Sorry.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I do like the photos but, I think it's too much for every photo.

Some great detail though.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

**** me there's a few fifties there


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Echo the above really, i wasn't sure if it was a photoshoot thread or advertising all the companies who helped on the day?

As for a venue asking to show their building off (i assume the whole point) you hardly showed any of it.

The HDR on the guy in the 2nd pic and 26 of the same guy, makes him look like he has no eyes.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good work John, I like them :thumb:
Nice sharp pics.

Who rolled up with the LaFerrari? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice shots John, was at my sister in laws wedding at Brownlow, it's a nice spot!

That Philips LaFerrari, I'm assuming he's the only one about here that has one lol


----------

